# Games/training??



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Just Google "dog training games". You'll come across a lot. Then you can also enrich feeding time. If you feed only at meal times with a pre-determined amount, you can use half of each meal for training purposes and the rest in a food dispensing toy. I have bowls of kibble out all the time because my dogs pick their own meal times, so I use home cooked food and treats for training and in food dispensing toys. Treats can be healthy, dehydrated meat is good. If you're concerned about weight or whatever, it can help to have a separate kibble with a high meat content just for training and in toys. 

Food dispensing toys can be expensive so I give them at birthdays, holidays and when I see them on sale or clearance. I collect them and have all different kinds. 

Cues like targeting your fingers, direct eye contact and things like that also help to build trust.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can try teaching tricks. Puzzle toys are something both my dogs like. You might also find nose work to be good. You could also think about rally obedience. It is very positive and really all about teamwork.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

What is nose work?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm very interested in why you think he doesn't trust you - I think that might affect the sorts of games that ould be helpful.

I found the quickest thing to build up my relationship with mine when they were pups was to think dog. I got down and play bowed - very low, as mine are toy, but you may even be able to do a standing bow with your arms stretched forward for a spoo - then played very gentle wrestling and tickling games. I've found predictability really helps, too - Sophy likes to play specific games at particular times of day, and always in the same sequence. In fact, I suspect predictability in general may be core to trust, as long as your presence predicts Good Stuff for Poodles.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Nose work = scent work and tracking. 

I do this with my dogs as it's a nice, quiet time with just you and your dog. It's something they seem to enjoy and it calms them. Actually, when I had my GSD, I had to lay a few tracks for her before even attempting OB work as she was so amped up, but tracking kind of focused her and get her setled down. When I realized how well that worked for her, I started doing it with the poodles, too. It's a nice way to settle them. They have to use their brain and really concentrate. Since you are there, but not doing any directing or correcting, just a bit of guidance and calm encouragement, it may help with bonding and trust. 

Clicker training can also build confidence which will help with any trust issues. 

As long as you are calm, quiet, firm, fair and consistant, trust will grow. If there is a trust issue, don't start out with wild and crazy games, go with calm, quiet, confidence building games to start. You can work your way up to rousing tug or chase games from there. 

Best wishes!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

fjm said:


> I'm very interested in why you think he doesn't trust you - I think that might affect the sorts of games that ould be helpful.
> 
> I found the quickest thing to build up my relationship with mine when they were pups was to think dog. I got down and play bowed - very low, as mine are toy, but you may even be able to do a standing bow with your arms stretched forward for a spoo - then played very gentle wrestling and tickling games. I've found predictability really helps, too - Sophy likes to play specific games at particular times of day, and always in the same sequence. In fact, I suspect predictability in general may be core to trust, as long as your presence predicts Good Stuff for Poodles.


I think I feel like he doesn't trust me sometimes is because sometimes when I say come in my room he doesn't like to come and just stares at me or he does come but he just comes just where I can't reach him or just comes and then leaves right away. I guess it could just be a behavioral thing than trust but I just get the feeling that he doesn't trust me  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Nose work = scent work and tracking.
> 
> I do this with my dogs as it's a nice, quiet time with just you and your dog. It's something they seem to enjoy and it calms them. Actually, when I had my GSD, I had to lay a few tracks for her before even attempting OB work as she was so amped up, but tracking kind of focused her and get her setled down. When I realized how well that worked for her, I started doing it with the poodles, too. It's a nice way to settle them. They have to use their brain and really concentrate. Since you are there, but not doing any directing or correcting, just a bit of guidance and calm encouragement, it may help with bonding and trust.
> 
> ...


Ill definitely try nose work and do some quiet calmer plays. That sounds like something he'll really love and enjoy that! Thank you so much for the tips 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Great book on play styles: Play With Your Dog, Pat Miller. 

All dogs have different personalities, therefore different play styles...
Maybe you two are just speaking a different language. 
GL!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

